# Hard to find guns



## akumado (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to buy a .50 cal sniper rifle or an acr, etc. I can't find those at walmart. I did find www.impactguns.com 
They have wicked guns and gun packages. 
I am saving up for an m&p. It is the gun that magpul uses.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I know what you mean. My Walmart has stopped selling land mines and hand grenades. I don't understand it either.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Almost every gun I want is hard to find. Walmart is not a gunshop whatsoever, half the time I'm surprised they sell airguns. The again I don't consider anyplace that doesn't sell handguns a gun shop. 

Online sales/auction sights are usually a good way to go for those that have a regular FFL dealer or connections to get discounted fees etc. Sometimes buying online can be more expensive that finding a gun locally once shipping and transfer are added in. It always seems that Impact is out of stock for what I'm looking for.


It's always best to shop around.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Budsgunshop.com is a good place to shop online. I haven't been to a Walmart in months, I may have to start revisiting them soon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I will wait to go back to walmart till they are selling Browning M-2s.


----------

